# Uber foodstamps ?



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

The way uber is cutting fares every year i cant help but think they might as well be planning to pay with foodstamps in the near future......


----------



## eman1122 (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm sure Uber is working on an EBT option as we speak.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

toi said:


> The way uber is cutting fares every year i cant help but think they might as well be planning to pay with foodstamps in the near future......


You mean "we" the tax payers will pay "ubers" drivers with food stamps 
What's new ?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> You mean "we" the tax payers will pay "ubers" drivers with food stamps
> What's new ?


Actually if you're not generating enough income you don't have to pay as much taxes so 

Also ya'll know that even if you work you can still qualify for unemployment right? As long as you had a job previously (before going on uber) that isn't 1099 and it was fairly recent.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Actually if you're not generating enough income you don't have to pay as much taxes so
> 
> Also ya'll know that even if you work you can still qualify for unemployment right? As long as you had a job previously (before going on uber) that isn't 1099 and it was fairly recent.


Thanks for the info 
But it's not for me

My CPA got my back


----------



## ber fine print (May 22, 2015)

I can only think that lowering the fares is a prelude to razing the safe rider fee so that eventually the fare will remain the same but they keep a bigger share of it. THEY`RE TESTING HOW MUCH THEY CAN screw THE DRIVERS


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> You mean "we" the tax payers will pay "ubers" drivers with food stamps
> What's new ?


We pay WalMart employees,why not ?


----------

